# 5e dm needed



## Codythekidgames (Nov 12, 2016)

4 players are ready to play out ex dm bailed on us for no reason and we need a dm for our Facebook group if interested message me and the game will be in your hands


----------



## Morrus (Nov 12, 2016)

I'll move this to Gamers Seeking Gamers for you. You might want to make your ad a little more enticing.


----------

